
Deliberate Practice Claim Refuted – Beyond Born vs. Made: A New Look at Expertise - yarapavan
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/nyas.13586/full
======
yarapavan
Conclusions:

Twenty-five years ago, Ericsson and colleagues proposed their influential
deliberate practice view of expertise. Though an influential account of
expertise, this view is inadequate to explain the body of empirical evidence
that has since accumulated. Moving ahead, we believe that the overarching goal
of expertise research should be to develop and test theories of expertise that
take into account all potentially relevant explanatory constructs. This
includes different forms of experience, as well as basic human traits; it also
includes task and situational factors, such as task complexity and performance
pressure. This research promises to increase theoretical understanding of the
origins of expertise and provide scientific grounding for interventions aimed
at accelerating the acquisition of expertise. For example, it may one day be
possible to use information about people’s genotypes to tailor musical or
professional training, as is already being done in sports. This type of
intervention promises to help people realize their potential for acquiring
expertise.

Non paywall related link to 2016 paper:
[http://www.psychologie.uzh.ch/dam/jcr:bdb69b97-5c72-4f0f-a26...](http://www.psychologie.uzh.ch/dam/jcr:bdb69b97-5c72-4f0f-a268-5942d7641d88/Hambrick.PLM.2016.pdf)

Excerpt:

Ericsson’s view has inspired a great deal of research, as well as popular
books, such as Talent is Overrated: What Really Separates World-Class
Performers from Everybody Else6 and The Talent Code: Greatness Isn’t Born,
It’s Grown. Here’s How.7 Here, however, we argue that Ericsson’s view is
inadequate as a theoretical account of expertise, both in terms of its ability
to account for relevant findings and its specification of key concepts. More
generally, we argue that the nature versus nurture debate in research on
expertise is over—or certainly should be, as it has been for decades in other
areas of research.8 We end by describing a multifactorial framework for
research on expertise.

